# Glue for 6/6 Nylon material



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hello Fellow RC Racers,

I need your help. I want to "Glue"/"Bond" together 6/6 Nylon material. I need a firm but not brittle joint and with some flexibility. Does anyone have or know of anyone who has experience with joining this type material?

Thanks,
Cecil


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

www.mcmaster.com

They have some epoxies for various plastics. I think I remember an adhesive for nylon.


----------

